

IPv8 ... starts with IPv4 and evolves it. - gridscomputing
http://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/ietf/current/msg23021.html

======
bifrost
You know IPv8 is a running gag right? :)

------
gridscomputing
anyone got creds to unir.com? i need to access the latest IPv16 draft
standard.

